# Soulmate



## bkp1q (Mar 4, 2013)

I need my soulmate!! Now! How can i find her because i know i cant talk and get to know 'every' single girl out there! I cant handle not having her anymore!! Im in so much pain now! Please give me an answer that will actually help!! Please thats the only reason im on this site!!


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't believe in soul-mates; I don't have a soul


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

.......(0_0)........


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Well first off you can stop being desperate. Nobody finds that shit attractive dude.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

I had a dream about a guy when I was 15 and I always remembered that dream, and then I met a guy who looked exactly like that. I think soulmates are a figment of your imagination, and a lot of coincidences between us and others make us think that we like them because we tend to think people who are like us are special. You just have to have something in mind so that you don't overlook it when you find it. Also you don't objectify love.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

I am your soul mate but you're banned. 
So, so much for destiny.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Why do you want a soulmate? Need a partner in many parts of your life or just someone to have sex with?


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Quick, somebody try to distract him!


----------



## artsygal18 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just be patient. It'll just happen.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

He was trolling. Its funny how easy it is to believe someone is in this much agony being single though.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

this is my username said:


> I don't believe in soul-mates; I don't have a soul


What do you have? A radioactive isotope?


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

bkp1q said:


> I need my soulmate!! Now! How can i find her because i know i cant talk and get to know 'every' single girl out there! I cant handle not having her anymore!! Im in so much pain now! Please give me an answer that will actually help!! Please thats the only reason im on this site!!


How can you come across your "soul mate" if you are not busy indulging in the contentment of what connects you to yourself or your soul rather?

Just enjoy your life  Be your own soul mate first. 

... and lol. :laughing: that's the only reason you're on this site?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

It's simple. You enter the ether and find a soul, bind it to your soul with spiritual superglue and step back out.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Flatliner said:


> It's simple. You enter the ether and find a soul, bind it to your soul with spiritual superglue and step back out.


I think that's called birth.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

cue5c said:


> I think that's called birth.


Or conception? Maybe under the right conditions, otherwise I think it'll find you an existing soul somewhere in the populace to be inextricably bound to so that you're destined to meet and marry.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Flatliner said:


> Or conception? Maybe under the right conditions, otherwise I think it'll find you an existing soul somewhere in the populace to be inextricably bound to so that you're destined to meet and marry.


That's the word I was looking for! Thankssssssssssss.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

cue5c said:


> That's the word I was looking for! Thankssssssssssss.


Happy to help.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Flatliner said:


> Happy to help.


You didn't just help. You completed my thought. You completed _me_.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

cue5c said:


> You didn't just help. You completed my thought. You completed _me_.


Highly appropriate in a thread about soulmates.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Work and focus on yourself and the girls will come to you.:happy:


----------

